# Race Valeting - BMW M5 Minor Correction Detail & ZYMOL VINTAGE X3......



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Had another e39 Carbon black M5 booked in last week for a minor correction detail, interior detail and also to sort out the engine bay which was covered and I mean covered in a yellow lacquer, the dealer told the owner is was still the transport wax never seen anything like it before.

Quick video of the car before showing all the swirls and defects where someone had a go at using t-cut:doublesho



The car was washed the usually way wheel first with just a apc cleaner due to the polished lip, the engine and all the shuts with g101 and a selection of brushes.

The car was pre soaked then foam then washed using dodo btbm and then taken inside for claying using ab mild grey clay.

Car was then dried and taped up ready for polishing, paint readings were taken all standard paint apart from bonnet/bootlid so plenty to play with.

defects:









































































50/50's




























Correction was done with a megs polishing pad and menz ip/ff mix 2-3 hits on most panels and the bonnet had some servere cat scratches which I used fc+ on a elite car care pad again 3 hits followed by menz ip/ff to refine a little, once all the correction was done I then refined the finish using a lc black finishing pad and some 3m ultrafina se.

Next up the paintwork was cleansed using zymol hd cleanse small areas at a time then buffed, this took around 1.5-2 hrs to do the whole car and then the paintwork was ready for the first layer of zymol vintage










First time i've ever used the wax and must say I applied the first layer by hand and think I got it a tad too thick, I did a panl at a time then buffed and then 2-3hrs later buffed again but a few wax holograms started to show with the sunlight beeming through the window so a quick spray of QD and another buff seem to do the trick.

I then got on with the interior fully hoovered and carpets scrubbed with interior cleaner, the leather cleaned/conditioned using einzett leather care, and the dash etc with 303.

Now time for the engine bay, I spent 4 hrs in there scrubbing away with a tooth brush and tardis/de-greaser/IPA trying to remove this yellow lacquer it was on the rocker cover, covered all the plastics/hoses pretty much everywhere, once cleaned I then dressed the plastics with CG new look trim gel.

Then time for the 2nd layer of vintage now 5 hrs had passed this time applied by applicator to get a nice thin layer and seemed to do the trick a little better, again panel at a time and buffed.

Then the following morning before it was being collected I gave the car the 3rd and final layer followed by a field glaze spritz, the wheels were treated with zaino aio and cs and the polished lips with britemax final shine, the tyres were dressed with zaino z16, trim dressed with cg new look trim gel, windows cleaned using megs and finally job done and looking stunning.

Finished pics:


























































































































































A brief bit of sun, so a quick finished video for you all. (just uploading now, will add shortly)

A sheeting video of the vintage with 3 layers:



Total time was 32 hrs

Thanks for looking 
Paul​


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

great work Paul... :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great finish mate.

Sure it wasn't just some dodgy engine lacquer that had been applied too liberally to the engine bay?


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

amazing job and lovely 50/50's!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Paul, that is stunning mate.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there Paul :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful work as always :thumb: detail and class : Top Man


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

great work 
liking the sheeting video

all the best 
Ibi


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic! It looks great now, so many defects were visable before. Who lets a nice car get in such a state?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow!

Fantastic job there Paul, such an improvement. Spotless :thumb:

Can I be cheeky and ask where you got the BMW white banner shown in the reflections? I'd really like one for my garage and been looking for one for ages? 

Cheers bud


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Just watched that sheeting video, thats crazy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Veedub18 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Fantastic job there Paul, such an improvement. Spotless :thumb:
> 
> ...


No probs mate, I got all my banners off ebay  this is the same guy I bought all mine from.

Paul


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

You call paint in that kind of state "minor" defects? dam, id say that was due a 2-3 step min to get it in shape, looks good in the afters tho.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

james b said:


> You call paint in that kind of state "minor" defects? dam, id say that was due a 2-3 step min to get it in shape, looks good in the afters tho.


James, It should of been in for a major correction due to the swirls and RDS but the time scale I had the car only allowed me for my 2-3 days minor correction which is a 2 step polishing in most cases.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments folks, the client wants his e46 alpina touring having the same treatment too soon and its in estroil blue too my favourite BMW colour by far.....


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

great job mate.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice job Paul mate, id hate to see what you consider major correction though lol.

How come its got the M Parrallel wheels and not M5 jobs.

Cracking pics

Gav


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Nice job Paul mate, id hate to see what you consider major correction though lol.
> 
> How come its got the M Parrallel wheels and not M5 jobs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gav

He bought these wheels for it, but i've advised him to get some standards for winter due to the polished lips.

Paul


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great turn around Paul:thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Some 'minor' correction that is... :lol:

Looks tops! Nice one 

How long you had the Vintage? :argie:


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking good Paul:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

adam87 said:


> Some 'minor' correction that is... :lol:
> 
> Looks tops! Nice one
> 
> How long you had the Vintage? :argie:


I wish Adam, Its my clients own pot.

1 day though......


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wot a state that was in! Nice work.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super Work


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Top notch motor now looking the business Paul - well done! :thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

i love these cars, and the finish too


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice, Paul! Love that color :thumb: And no I don't think you applied it too thick; I found Vintage to be a bit tough to remove, as well whether appling by hand or applicator... it sets like stone that stuff! 

- Jesse


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning work! Paint needed some loving for sure.

Is the vintage a new purchase then?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Stunning work! Paint needed some loving for sure.
> 
> Is the vintage a new purchase then?
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul

I wish I had the funds to buy it, its the clients:thumb:

Paul


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> I wish I had the funds to buy it, its the clients:thumb:
> 
> Paul


He Needs a slap then as his car was a right mess.... lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

PaulN said:


> He Needs a slap then as his car was a right mess.... lol


Lol in his defence he's only just bought the car.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Lovely work there paul:thumb: Vintage has really brought the depth and finish in paint good vid to on the sheeting


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> I wish Adam, Its my clients own pot.
> 
> 1 day though......


Ah, was gona pinch some :lol:

Maybe we can spread the cost in the future


----------



## Dr Forinor (Oct 14, 2006)

WOW!!! The water running off there in the video, amazing! Great work!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Dr Forinor said:


> WOW!!! The water running off there in the video, amazing! Great work!


Thanks for all the comments, yes the zymol is great stuff.

Paul


----------

